# WUHAN | Ping An Happiness Center | 245m | 804ft | 51 fl | 134m | 440ft | 32 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Wuchang district



业务板块 - 华夏幸福







武汉平安幸福中心规划公示 中北路将建245米高楼_腾讯新闻


武汉平安幸福中心规划公示 中北路将建245米高楼




new.qq.com









[批前公示]平安幸福中心 245.2米 51层|134米 32层 - 武汉 - 高楼迷摩天族


[批前公示]平安幸福中心 245.2米 51层|134米 32层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by mas1back 




















Posted on Gaoloumi by 武汉周大福中心










Location


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I predict Wuhan will become China's fourth skyscraper capital within 5 years


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its a tie between Wuhan and Nanjing


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

So when will the Ping An Sadness Center be built?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 汐凉


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

By 武汉米兰. U/C!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-22 by 太阳黑子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-07 by 太阳黑子


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that plot to the right
2022-07-25 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-30 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------

